# New project 89 Chevy -Fixer upper



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Just bought this old cruiser last night. Alot of you will probably think its not worth the time, but hey we all start out somewhere! Going to be my second plow truck once i find a plow for it. I need to do a little body work to it and rebuild the trans. I know its ugly but i plan on getting rid of the topper and running boards and getting a different set of rims for it. Probably put a two tone paint job similar to my 98 on it too.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

And the interior..


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

wow that truck is clean...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like a good foundation to start with. I can see the cab corners are probably gone, but it's clean. Keep us updated with pics. 

I'd like to know who thought the mini van hub caps would look good.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Banksy;1288288 said:


> I'd like to know who thought the mini van hub caps would look good.


I know right, haha if you take a closer look they took the time to remove the 4x4 from the old center caps and put them on! Heck the rims arent even rusty underneath!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looks like a clean truck. The first thing I would do is take them hub caps off, they look awful. Good luck with it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Going into the paint shop tomorrow night! Pics to come!


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

3 days and no pics? lol subscribed


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Corners are rotted but other wise not bad looking


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

That thing is a beauty compared to what you'd fond around here thats only half its age! my first truck I got when I was 16 was a 88 Chevy....had 268,000 miles on it and if the body wasnt falling off (literally) it would have went another 100,000 I bet. You just cannot kill these trucks and they sure as hell do not make them like that anymore!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Definitely looks like a good starting point. What are you fixing it up for?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Making some progress on the old girl finally! Got the cab done. Body needed a little more than we first thought but so far so good!


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

I was kind of thrown by the 5 lug hubcaps, and the new picts. have 6...


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

It's so clean.. The interior looks immaculate for it's age!


Glad you ditched the hubcaps


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

yea they needed to go! these rims arent staying, just used them during paint. it'll get something nicer.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

what a beautiful truck


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

have you thought about newer style mirrors & grille ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very clean


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

BDTRUX;1431064 said:


> have you thought about newer style mirrors & grille ?


Sure have! I'm gonna be getting a new grille anyway, might be switching to the newer style one and switching to the composite headlights instead of the twins that are on it. If i do that i'll swap out the mirrors too. Havent quite made up my mind but it would sure make it look nicer!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Man that looked like a clean starting platform. Someone cared enough to try fixing the cab corners and jazzed it up with some hub caps. Interior looks super clean as well. Your finished product should be awesome!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

IMO I would keep the quad lights as it's got a unique look (only 88/89 I believe). Would definitely go with some late model heated tow mirrors though. Keep pics of the progress coming, I LOVE the earlier GM trucks, from the 40's to the late 90's.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

linycctitan;1431181 said:


> IMO I would keep the quad lights as it's got a unique look (only 88/89 I believe). Would definitely go with some late model heated tow mirrors though. Keep pics of the progress coming, I LOVE the earlier GM trucks, from the 40's to the late 90's.


I agree- definitely in favor of maintaining that look! Only thing I'd change (which I think you're already going to) is put a nicer set of rims on it- those ones are fugly!

Other than that- looks great!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice job! It's coming along great.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thumbs Up !!!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

linycctitan;1431181 said:


> IMO I would keep the quad lights as it's got a unique look (only 88/89 I believe). Would definitely go with some late model heated tow mirrors though. Keep pics of the progress coming, I LOVE the earlier GM trucks, from the 40's to the late 90's.


I agree keep the quad headlights. I had both an '88 & an '89 K-1500. The '88 had the sealed beam quads, the 89 had the aero/composite quads. The '88 is great b/c you can totally adjust the high & low beams independently. Just find some decent sealed beams like silverstars or similar if you can still get them in that sealed beam app.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys! The box and wheelflares should hopefully be done sometime next week.. More pics to come!!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Silverstar headlamps are as good as they get , this side of HIDs , Funny thing happened to mine , they both burned out at the exact same time . I turned the switch and no lights , what the hell ! Unplugged them and tested for voltage , had voltage . Grabbed a spare and plugged it in . voila , light . I wish all fixes were that easy ! Now there's a Silverstar II , gotta give those a try , old eyes like light !


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Any progess on this?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

So no updates on this project?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Sneak peak! Box, wheelflares, and new grill are on! Hopefully picking up the different set of rims, tires, and a new bumper soon!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great. I don't care for the fender flares much but, with new wheels they might look better.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

How were the rear cab mounts,first pic looks like the back of the cab sagging a bit.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Yea, rims should make it look better! But, this is just an update, not a finished product!


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks better with some rims on it! Also put a reciever hitch on it since i took these pictures. Decided to put it up for sale, in need of a 3/4 ton instead! Let me know if anyone is interested! Thumbs Up


----------

